# Familiar with THSL Saddles?



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong in asking questions . Imo keep looking for a good used name brand saddle that actually fits your budjet, horse and you its always a better way to go . 

Me personally I wouldnt put a THSL saddle on the electric horse that you put two quarters in for little kids to ride on in front of KMART etc . Probably end up scratching the paint off the horse (even with a pad) or givin some poor ole little kid a rash ! :biggrin:


----------



## aequine (Sep 23, 2018)

Rawhide said:


> Nothing wrong in asking questions . Imo keep looking for a good used name brand saddle that actually fits your budjet, horse and you its always a better way to go .
> 
> Me personally I wouldnt put a THSL saddle on the electric horse that you put two quarters in for little kids to ride on in front of KMART etc . Probably end up scratching the paint off the horse (even with a pad) or givin some poor ole little kid a rash ! <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Biggrin" class="inlineimg" />


 good to know, thanks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Rawhide said:


> Nothing wrong in asking questions . Imo keep looking for a good used name brand saddle that actually fits your budjet, horse and you its always a better way to go .
> 
> Me personally I wouldnt put a THSL saddle on the electric horse that you put two quarters in for little kids to ride on in front of KMART etc . Probably end up scratching the paint off the horse (even with a pad) or givin some poor ole little kid a rash ! :biggrin:


I love this analogy and I will steal it and use it!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I love this analogy and I will steal it and use it!


 Be my guest by all means ! :wave:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

They're trash. That's what they are. Throw away saddles I wouldn't use for love or money, and I will not accept them on trade or buy them to flip.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hadn't heard of them so I just googled them. I would pass.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> They're trash. That's what they are. Throw away saddles I wouldn't use for love or money, and I will not accept them on trade or buy them to flip.


 Still LOL ! Amen !!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Rawhide said:


> Still LOL ! Amen !!!



I already have a couple or three el cheapo Mexican made saddles that I'd like to set on fire in the back yard - but they came as part of a tack room buy out. I've already made my money and then some, so these are just in my way. I can't GIVE the darn things away.



But even the Mexican ones I'd like to burn are miles ahead of the THSL saddles.


----------

